# Fuel Gauge Calibration????



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

03 Frontier, 4 cyl. - Just bought it. The spec says that the tank holds 15 7/8 gallons. When my gauge gets to empty, it will hold only 10 gallons. Any way to calibrate the gauge??

Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

when your empty does the gauge show "E" , after you fill it up does the gauge show "F" ??? 
either your not completly empty or you have some damage to your tank (dents), plus the tank will not fill to the top, there will be a air pocket in it. The volume of the tank may hold 15 7/8 but I wouldnt count on putting that much in it...


----------



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

SPEEDO said:


> when your empty does the gauge show "E" , after you fill it up does the gauge show "F" ???
> either your not completly empty or you have some damage to your tank (dents), plus the tank will not fill to the top, there will be a air pocket in it. The volume of the tank may hold 15 7/8 but I wouldnt count on putting that much in it...



10 gallons will move the dial from Empty to Full. I agree that it isn't completely empty as it probably has another 5 gallons in the tank. That is why I was wondering if there was a way to calibrate or adjust the gauge. No tank damage or air pockets.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

your going to have a air pocket in the tank... you can pull the pump (sending unit is attached to it) and bend the arm up or down and your needle will stay either full or empty a little longer(depending on which way its bent), but your not going to get any more gas in it...


----------



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

SPEEDO said:


> your going to have a air pocket in the tank... you can pull the pump (sending unit is attached to it) and bend the arm up or down and your needle will stay either full or empty a little longer(depending on which way its bent), but your not going to get any more gas in it...



I can try doing that. Bending the arm will keep the gauge on full longer. But before I do that, I guess I will run the tank completely dry and then see how much gas the tank will hod. As I mentioned, the owners manual says that it holds 15 7/8 gallons. However, when the needle is on empty it will only take 10 gallons, so that means that either the manual is wrong or there is another 5 gallons in the tank when the needle shows empty.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Why not just drive it and learn the fuel gauge characteristics? My 2001 takes about 12 to 12.5 gallons when the low fuel light illuminates (typically after 270 to 300 miles of driving).

I would not run the tank dry as you may damage the fuel pump.

Steve


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

has the low fuel warning light come on? Bending the arm is not going to help you.... I think if you bend it, your going to wish you had not done it, then trying to get back is going to be a pita


----------

